# Leveling a concrete floor



## The Mill Doctor (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello, I just had a 16 x 24 wood shop built and the concrete is not level (I am not to happy with the quality of the work) any ways, what is the best way to level my floor?

The Mill Doctor


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

I would suggest and new floor over the one you have now, 2" thick should do the trick without adding to much mass..

=========



The Mill Doctor said:


> Hello, I just had a 16 x 24 wood shop built and the concrete is not level (I am not to happy with the quality of the work) any ways, what is the best way to level my floor?
> 
> The Mill Doctor


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

How far out of level? 1/4 plus minus is typical in concrete leaving 1/2" accumalative variation across floor. If your looking for a flat level floor you wil need to put down sleepers on concrete and shim all to level then sheath it with plywood. 
But not sure how level your level is


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

It's cheaper to put levelers on your equipment than it is to level that floor. Is it not level or is it bumpy? I have a 16x24 shop as well. My floor has a steel trowel finish and the control joints were saw cut (instead of tooling those wide control joints into it). It's VERY flat, level, and has a satin sheen from the troweling. 

Almost makes me want to wax it


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day David

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------

